# Bravox CS60k component set review



## IMADreamer (Aug 26, 2009)

Recently my long search for a component set came to an end with the purchase of a set of Bravox CS60k two way components. This set comes with a 6.5in midbass that has a kevlar cone and a 1inch aluminium/silk dome tweeter as well as a crossover. I'm really not sure how I ended up going with this set as I did not have the chance to audition before buying as I live in the middle of no where, but as you will see in this review I'm very glad I made this choice. 

Currently I'm running this set off an old Rockford Fosgate 250a2 amp that I had laying around in storage, which probably isn't doing them any justice, however this for now it's doing a nice job conisdering it's age. I do intend to step up to a more SQ orientate amp soon. 

What I was looking for in this set was more midbass and a less fatiguing high end then my cars stock Pioneer system provides. This set definitely gave me what I was looking for. The midbass is rock solid and tight. I listen to mainly rock, all kinds of rock really and the detail I was getting out of the mids was great. Suddenly I was noticing a very pronounced difference in the sound of say Rocco Prestias bass verses Allen Woody's. The difference between Woody's more percussive type verses Roccos smooth attack has never been so clear. I have no problems saying this is a great midbass, is it perfect? No, but still great. 

The tweeters are the real stars of this component set though. I've always been a little skeptical of metal dome tweeters because of the potential for harshness but with this set there is none of that. My old Pioneer tweeters were very harsh even at normal highway volumes and I often found myself turning the volume way down after even just a half hour of driving. That is not the case with the Bravox tweeters, during my two hour drive to a meeting today I did not feel fatigued at all by the highs and it seems the more I listened the more I satisfied I was. The detail of the tweeters is amazing. Cymbals are crisp and clear and I was able to hear guitar effects that I had never noticed before on songs. I really can not say enough good things about the tweeters. I left the crossover setting on 0db and I can not see any reason to use the -3db setting. I love them just the way they are. The tweeters are also aimable to get just the right angle to your ears. 

What separates the Bravox from the others I auditioned (see below) is that there is not one fatal flaw with this set. They do everything they are supposed to well. For example the Alpine Pros were weak in the midbass. The Focals were very harsh on the high end and the Pioneers were well rounded but lacked the definition that the Bravox has. 


All in all I'm extremely happy with my purchase and I'd like to thank C3 Customs for answering my questions and providing me excellent service before and after the sale. It's rare in this day and age when a company contacts you after a sale to see how you liked the product and C3 did that. It's good to see good service still exists. I would recommend these Bravox components to anyone, as I would C3.




Sound Quality: 9/10
Power Handling: 9/10
Midbass: 8/10
Midrange: 8/10
Highs: 10/10
Detail: 10/10
Build Quality: 10/10
Value: 9/10
Total: 73/80 

Other component sets auditioned before purchasing this set. (all 6.5 component sets)
Alpine Type X REF
Alpine Type X Pro
Focal 165V2
Focal 165KP
Pioneer PRS


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I saw some of these in coaxial form on ebay i almost got but the depth is too much for my doors, wish i could get them after your review.


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

Bravox kinda flies under the radar, not a lot of dealers that I've seen, not a lot of advertising, but I've read that they do a lot of OEM stuff for home audio.

As a matter of fact I bought mine on Ebay a few years ago because I couldn't find any local dealers. I've run these for three years and I've never found much fault with them at all. I think the tweeter is about as non fatiguing as I've ever had, maybe a little too smooth sometimes. Probably one of the better and lesser known manufacturers around. 

Thanks for the review.


----------



## C3 Customs (Sep 4, 2008)

Great Review, great to hear the speakers are steadily exceeding expectations.


----------



## C3 Customs (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is the review done by PASMAG on the CS60K Components
http://www.bravoxaudio.com/download/05.pdf


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

Anymore reviews on how this set performs?


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

I may sell my set but they do sound great.


----------

